# power is nothing without control



## subcoold (17 أغسطس 2006)

انا طبعا ماكنتش لاقي اي عنوان احسن من العنوان ده علشان ابتدى الموضوع بتاعي لكن بعتبار اني طالب في معهد العاشر وطبعا طلبة اكتوبر و الاكاديمية البحرية عارفين مين هما طلبة معهد العاشر انما انا في قسم باور موماكنتش عارف ايه الي بيميز بالضبط الميكاترونكس عن الباور لكن لما اتفاجئت انهم عموما بيدرسوا علوم control و علوم الrobotics ايقنت انهم هايتخرجوا عاملين زي خريجي الحاسبات والمعلومات بمعنى هوا يعرف كنترول لكن مايعرفش ازاي يطوعه في المجالات العملية مثلا نظم التكييف المركزي يستخدم فيها حاليا نظام PLC كذلك صناعة الموكيت والاهم باعتبار ان قسم سيارات جرانا نظم التحكم في السيارات زي في الفرامل نظم ABS او نظم التشخيص او حتى في الطاقة المتجددة زي نظم sun tracking systems الخ ايه الي يعرفة خريج الميكاترونكس من الكلام ده , ولو مابيعرفش مش المفروض يكون في حاجة اسمها باور ميكاترونكس؟ طبعا انا مش باهاجم لكن من خبرة التدريب الي باتدربه في الكلية ومن احتكاكي بطلبة 6اكتوبر او العاشر في قسم الميكاترونكس


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (17 أغسطس 2006)

*حقيقة مهندس الميكاترونكس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرحب بك أخي Subcool في ملتقى المهندسين العرب, كما أرحب بك بشكل خالص في ملتقى المهندسين العرب, وأشكرك على مداخلتك الجميلة, ولكن لي بها بعد التحفظات.
أولاً دراسة الميكاترونكس تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أجزاء أساسية, كما هو موضح بالشكل التالي
[LINE]hr[/LINE]





[LINE]hr[/LINE]
ودعني أشرح الجزء الأول ولأهم هو الدراسة الأكاديمية, دراستنا الأكاديمية في كلاً من السنة الأولى والسنة الرابعة مركزة بشكل فعلي على المواد الحيوية والتطبيقية في كلاً من قسمي ميكانيكا قوى وإنتاج, أما في كلاً من السنوات الثانية والثالثة فمركزة بشكل قوي على الدراسات الكهربية والتحكم.
وبالطبع بإذن الدراسة الأكاديمية وحدها لاتجعل أي مهندس ذو كفاءة على الإطلاق, فأخذ التدريبات داخل المصانع يزيد الوعي لدى مهندس ميكاترونكس تجاه كل ما هو متوفر بالأسواق وآخر التقنيات المستخدمة في التصنيع.
ننتقل الآن إلى الشق الثالث والأخير وهو الدورات التدريبية, وهذا هو العنصر الأخير المشكل لمهندس ميكاترونكس ذو كفاءة عالية, وبها تستطيع أن تقوم بالتطبيق الفعلي لما تم تعلمه.
أما الآن أذكر لك بعض مشاريع التخرج لدينا لمهندسي الميكاترونكس والتي لها صلة وثيقة بالصناعة والحياة العملية.
1- مكنة إنتاج الغاز الطبيعي من قش الرز.
2- مطحنة قمح بإستخدام تقنية الإسطوانات الحديثة
3- مكنة CNC ذات ثلاثة محاور
4- روبوت
5- سيارة تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية
6- نظام تكييف سيارات متقدم
7- صاروخ تتبع

أعتقد بعد ذكر تلك المشاريع, فإن مهندس ميكاترونكس الناجح, وأكرر كلمة الناجح هو من يستطيع أن يقوم بالعديد والعديد من الأمثلة التطبيقية ذات قدرة إنتاجية وكفاءة عاليتين.
وتقبل خالص تحياتي :7:​


----------



## mohamed_hassan (17 أغسطس 2006)

معليش انا بس عايز ارد اقول حاجه ياsubcoold بعد ازنك علشان تبقي مهندس كويس نصيحه من عبد فقير الي الله لما تتكلم عن حاجه يريت تقدر تاخد عنها فكره عامه ولتكن سريعه عن الي انتا هعتتكلم عليه لان مشكلتنا انحنا بنتكلم من غير مانعرف الحقيقة او ندور عليها 

حضرتك اتكلمت عن التدريب انا هقول لمعاليك ان بسسب قلة الخبرة وان اسف علي هذا الفظ انما قلته علشان انا كنت بتتدرب في احدي شركات بترول مصر وتدربت في احدي محطات توليد كهرباء اعتقد انهم اعلي الاماكن الي ممكن اي حد يقدر يدرب فيهم لانه هيشوف فيها حجات كتير اكتر من الي هيشوفه في المصانع جميل الي حصل للاسف انهم مكنوش يعرفو يعني ايه ميكاترونكس ده كان بنسبة حوالي 95% من المهندسين الي هناك بأعتبار انهم واخدين اكتر دورات واكتر خبرات في مجال الهندسه جميل اطريت طبعا اني اشرح انا في ايه بالظبط كان بنسبة 75% من الناس متفهمش ومقتنعه بحاجه واحده بس ان انتا تدي لأيه كهربا ولا ميكانيكا فاطريت اني اعمل حاجه اني ادخل علي كل قسم علي حده وليكن مثلا ميكانيكا واقول انا طالب ميكانيكا وادخل علي الكهربا واقول اني طالب كهرا وادخل علي الكنترول الي بيستخدمو فيه plc واقول اني control وفي اخر التدريب في البترول قلت لما كل المهندسين عرفوني قلت يجماعهخ انا ميكاترونكس الكل استغرب ان ازاي اديت في الثلاثة اقسام وقدرت اني اربط مابينهم بل بالعكس ان ربطهم بالدراسه الكل استعجب من هذا دا كان في البترول الي بعتبرو اكتر حاجه متقدمه ممكن ان اي مهندس يقدر يتدرب فيها تعالي في الكهربا المستوي الثاني حدثت مشكله في احدي وحدات توليد الكهرباء وانت عارف انها بتربط مابين الميكانيكا باقسامها والكنترول والكهرباء سهرت معاهم وقعدت معاهم لحد ماتحلت مع كل المهندسين الثلاثه واكتشفو اني قاعد بربط مابينهم هما الثلاثه اوك انا مبعتبش عليكو ان لسه متعرفوش يعني ايه ميكاترونكس بس بقول اقرو دورو اعرفو اتعلمو قبل ماتحكمو علي الحاجه 
انا اسف ان كنت شادد في كلامي بس يريت تفهمو كلامي كويس 
شكرا 
الفقير الي الله
محمد حسن


----------



## mohamed_hassan (17 أغسطس 2006)

كمان احب اضيفلك حاجه ان فيه غير plc فيه حاجه اسمها dcs اعتقد انك لسه مسمعتش عنها اقدر اقولك انو احنا بنتعلم في الجامعه plc بعدها بناخد دورة dcs الاعلي في الكنترول يعني مش زي محضرتك قلت حاسبات ومعلومات بل ان فيه احدي الدكاتره الي هما مش عندنا قالو عننا انتو يامكنترونكس 
system design لأي شيء تتخيله في علومنا الهندسيه اعتقد ان ده رد كفايا 
وعلي فكره احنا مبنقتصرش علي الي بناخده في الجامعه بل بننزل ناخد كورسات في الاجازه علشان نكمل دي رد بسيط جدا عن الي احنا فيه 
يارب اكون قدرت اني اوصل حاجه شكرا


----------



## سيارة (31 أغسطس 2006)

فروع الهندسة بدون هندسة الميكاترونكس عبارة عن الة مفككة لا تستطيع ان تستفيد منها بشيء، و تحتاج من يقوم بربط اجزائها مع بعض لكي تعمل بأعلى كفاءة لها.
هذا ما استطيع ان اقوله لك لانه معي دبلوم هندسة و الكترونيات سيارات و ادرس بكالوريوس هندسة ميكاترونكس


----------

